# When to get first oil change for Cruze (low miles)



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Go ahead and change the oil. As far as I know no one uses a special "break-in" oil anymore.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm the same way. My car was bought in October of 2013 with zero miles. I just rolled over 6200 miles. I use Amsoil's Signature Series oil which is guaranteed for 15k miles. I still change it once a year, anyways. Being that I don't drive that much, a lot of time the car doesn't reach proper operating temperature. That's when the most damage is done.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

If you bought new, you should have received 2 years worth of free maintenance. That means one Oil Change every 6 months and one tire rotation per year. You can reset your Oil monitor on the DIC if you prefer before bringing it in. While the Oil life monitor is basically a joke, my last car had an AQS system (Air Quality) that smelled the Cars/Trucks ahead of me and really worked. I miss that smelly thing!


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> As far as I know no one uses a special "break-in" oil anymore.


Civics do and the recommendation is to leave the factory fill in until the Maintenance Minder calls for an oil service. Mine clicked on at 6,375 miles (15% OL) on mostly city driving.


----------



## Alex V. (Sep 20, 2013)

I changed mine at as close to 1,000 and 4,000 as was practical, then went to a 5,000 mile interval on Valvoline full syn. At 36,000 miles it purrs like a kitten and doesn't use a drop.


----------

